# Drying location



## Mindbender (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello Forum Members,

im wondering if its a good idea to slow dry in a secret jardin Dr150 grow tent?
......and if so, should i turn on the inline fan connected to the tent for exhausted air flow?
Any help would b great.... im on limited space and im bout to cut down the plants inside the tent.

Current grow-Blackberry Maser kush......next gro Querkle by TGA's-Subcool


----------



## pcduck (Mar 31, 2013)

As long as it is dark and you have air flow.


----------



## skullcandy (Mar 31, 2013)

I get cloths hangers the thin wire ones work good cause you can bend them around the limbs, then I make sure tent is dry the hang them in the tent closed up I sealed the tent to keep the odar locked in the tent, left them there for around two weeks most buds will be crunchy by then if not leave them longer the larger buds might need three weeks all depends how fat they are .works great


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 31, 2013)

It really depends on your RH, 2 weeks would destroy my buds, 5 days tops and mine are ready to cure in jars, but like i said it depends on the humidity of your home.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 31, 2013)

Two weeks would also destroy my buds--shoot, sometimes 5 days is pushing it.  

No reason not to dry in your tent.  You will want some air movement, but not like when you are running your lights


----------



## Mindbender (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanx for the quick response on the tent drying situation all my trichromes look milky with no show of amber so im gonna cut down my 60 day miracle tomorrow afternoon and let the drying process begin.
My RH is at 41% so my slow drying time should be at about 4-5 days tops and
my temp in the tent right now is 77 degrees Fahrenheit my lights go off at 10 in the morning and come back on 10 in evening.  but 12/12 has ended so the ballast gets unplugged today.  And re-fill the tent when when the clones are ready after my slow dry.

Ps is my guess about 4 to 5 days right for My RH cause i read you go 1 day for 10% of RH so hence 41% equals 4 to 5 days???...secondly should i use my exhaust fan or put a small circulation fan inside the tent.....or do both???


You guys are the best and thanx again

Blackberry Master Kush Harvest PICs comin soon!!!

Next Gro Querkle BY TGA's Subcool


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 1, 2013)

If you have your exaust filtered then definitely run it but either run it at half speed or on a timer set to 15min on and 1hr off so that you don't dry them too quick. I would feel them at 4 days and see if they are feeling crispy on the outsides but softer inside. When they get that feel its time to put them in jars. 

However this is a very tricky point. If they are small buds then they will get crispy through quicker than medium buds, while bigger bud that feel lightly crispy on the outside will not be dry enough on the inside. I have had many heavy buds that felt ready, get put in jars and 2 days later I had to take them out as they were still quite wet.

If you have a range of bud size then I would suggest, when they get crispy feeling to take out the smaller buds and jar them, then leave the bigger buds and turn off the exaust fan for 24hrs then check them and see if they have moistened up again. If so then set the fan to come on for 15min every 12hrs.

Don't put a fan blowing on them within the tent as that will over-dry them on the outsides and lock in the moisture on the insides. Having the exaust fan coming on periodically or at half speed will move the air within the space enough to do what you need


----------

